# Armadillo Foam Waterfowl Bumper



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

If you want a great price on a foam duck/pheasant/goose type retrieving dummy, look into the Armadillo's. They have started marketing there own line (Armadillo manufactures the Dokken's). I have been using them for several months and they appear to be more durable than the Dokkens.
Right now if you buy $30 dollars in product, shipping is free. The Mallard dummies are $15 and include the power thrower, that Dokkens charges $2.50 for. Good products at great prices.


----------



## fetch (Sep 23, 2003)

Do you think it matters that the heads on the Armadillo are foam (are they?) and are fixed in place and not hard plastic and floppy like with a Dokken? Do the puppies tend to grap the heads of an Armadillo as a handle? Promoting the mid-body grab is one of the things I like about the Dokken. Wondering if the Armadillo will have this effect too or not.

???


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

What is the web site for Armadillo?

Thanks,

kirk


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Armadillo web site is:

http://www.armadillofoam.com/



Rig


----------

